# Shredneck: does it work?



## Origins (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I´m going for a trip around Europe for the whole month of August, which means I won´t have a guitar with me and I´m afraid of loosing a bit.
I came across this item few years ago but never took it seriously.
For those who do not know it:
Shredneck the ultimate practice & warm-up device for guitar players

It is supposed to represent a small guitar neck, used to warm-up and practice.

So I was wondering, does anyone of you use it? And if yes, is it really efficient?

EDIT: I just found an other type of shredneck where you can actually pick the strings 

http://www.thomann.de/gb/shadow_sh1000_finger_trainer.htm


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Zakk Wylde, Jon Donais, Rusty Cooley?

All pretty successful musicians, I wouldn't write it off without even trying it 

But admittedly, a travel guitar probably would be better.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Aug 1, 2009)

there's no reason why it wouldn't work I guess.

A Traveller guitar would be much better though I expect.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 1, 2009)

How exactly would you play it?


> A Traveller guitar would be much better though


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 1, 2009)

Just play a Steinberger Headless.


----------



## Origins (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I guess it´s not the best thing I could get to practice, but I don´t have any money for something that I won´t use later.
And the traveler guitar costs the price of my train ticket for the whole trip, so..


----------



## march (Aug 1, 2009)

Get one of these, about 98ish euro TENAYO SW300 SILENT NA - Belgium International Cyberstore

It's even got a piezo built-in


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 1, 2009)

Origins said:


> Well, I guess it´s not the best thing I could get to practice, but I don´t have any money for something that I won´t use later.
> And the traveler guitar costs the price of my train ticket for the whole trip, so..


Use your mind, no really.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 1, 2009)

So how are supposed to keep your picking hand in shape while using this? Masturbate? I'd honestly get a traveler or a POS beater if you can bring it with you.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 1, 2009)

those things aren't going to help your accuracy at all, just muscles, so why not get one of those squeezy finger-exerciser things?


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 1, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> How exactly would you play it?





wannabguitarist said:


> So how are supposed to keep your picking hand in shape while using this? Masturbate? I'd honestly get a traveler or a POS beater if you can bring it with you.



I've seen clips of Rusty using one. I believe you hold it so that the headstock is like the body of the guitar and you pick the string close to the headstock.

IMO i don't see much use for it, unless you're on an airplane or something for hours and hours and can't play a real guitar. But even then, you think the guy on a plane wearing a turban gets funny looks....


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 1, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> So how are supposed to keep your picking hand in shape while using this? Masturbate? I'd honestly get a traveler or a POS beater if you can bring it with you.


Might as well put your hand in a fucking fleshlight to increase economy of motion, while you're at it put one of those belts that increase your ab definition.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 1, 2009)

just another gimick to part a fool and his money


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 1, 2009)

This thing is a joke.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 1, 2009)

I guarantee all of the artists who endorse it do not use one. You would be better off buying a cheap kids guitar.

Or just take the time while you are traveling to draw up some neck diagrams and study some theory.


----------



## Origins (Aug 1, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> Or just take the time while you are traveling to draw up some neck diagrams and study some theory.



Not a bad idea.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 1, 2009)

complete waste of money!

I'd get a cheap travel guitar over that any day.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah that thing looks useless. get a beater or a travel guitar. rondomusic has kids guitars for like $30
linkie:
Valencia CG-150K 1/2 Short Scale Acoustic Pack at HomeOld.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 1, 2009)

I was completely disgusted when I saw they now have Jason Becker as an endorseee. I mean come on. I love Jason Becker and I don't blame him for taking the money as I'm sure he can use it, but how the fuck can a guy that has no use of his hands endorse a product he can't even feel. Once again I don't blame Jason, but the scumbags at Shredneck that would even ask him to endorse it. Even worse than Dean and Dime IMO.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 2, 2009)

hijack to talk about Jason Becker

yeah, normally i see alot of musicians doing what amounts to selling out with endorsements (shoes? watches? really? how the fuck do those have ANYTHING to do with the music? i'm just waiting for a band that takes themselves way too seriously to start endorsing Ed Hardy and Affliction) but Jason Becker is allowed to do whatever the fuck he wants, dude got the very very short end of the stick, and is hardly a wealthy man, a friend of a friend bought one of his old amps from him to help the guy out...when you're selling off your old gear just to help your family make ends meet because you're almost entirely incapacitated (i only use the world 'almost' because the guy still writes music, and when he's still doing as much as he can, saying he's totally incapacitated is an insult) you're allowed to endorse whatever the fuck you want...more companies should throw him money for the use of his name just to be cool to him


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 2, 2009)

Remember when that pedal company were gonna make a Jason Becker pedal, did anything ever come outof that? I suppose if he could have talked to them to make sure it got made to sound like he wanted it would be cool, but it was the same company that made the Rusty Cooley pedal. I watched a video of that being demo'd the other day and this face represents exactly how I feel about that pedal


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 2, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Just play a Steinberger Headless.


there you go. steinberger!


----------



## B36arin (Aug 2, 2009)

Get a Yamaha Guitalele. It's tiny, but it's tuned in the same intervals as a normal 6 string, and it doesn't weigh anything. I've had mine with me to Spain, to a bunch of festivals etc, and it still works like a charm. 

Guitalele


----------

